# South Coast Sewer Cameras



## rachelrene (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have read some horrible reviews on the sewer cameras available at South Coast equipment in Irvine, CA. but most of them are 3 to 4 years old.

They also sell on ebay...I don't know if thats good or bad but the company has good reviews with them.

So my question is, has anyone recenlty purchased a sewer camera from this company? 

I would prefer a Rigid but we cant afford it as a new start up but do have a few property management clients that request it. Would like to be able to do it ourselves instead of subbing out.

Thanks


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Junk.


----------



## DrainCleaner (Sep 7, 2010)

*BEWARE of Southcoast Equipment!!*

Hi Rachel...

WE are a company that purchased a Titan 2600 camera a few months back and we are EXTREMELY disappointed in it. 

Like you, we were unable to buy another ridgid so we went with this one. We took a chance..and it backfired. 

We've had to return this camera for the lights in the camera head being out TWICE and for the coil breaking twice. 

Our guys know how to operate and handle these machines so for this to happen this many times is just straight up unbelievable!!! I can say that we've only used the damn thing 10 times total and of those ten times 4 of them caused the camera to break. 

It also takes over a MONTH to send it out, get it repaired, and get it back. 

:furious::furious: 

We're p.i.ssed off. 

DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY!!!!!

I say, get a loan from a bank and slowly pay back for a ridgid. It'll pay itself off over time whereas with this southcoast camera you'll constantly put $$ into it and never use it. 

What a waste.


----------

